# Hello Everyone



## Hadleigh (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello all, just thought I'd introduce myself! I've owned my TT MK2 for just over a year now and thought I'd bite the bullet and join the forum as everyone seems so helpful.

As i think should be compulsory I've added a couple of pics below! The only "mod" I've done so far is to update the grill, but hopefully that is the first of many!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Hadleigh, Welcome to the TTF.
Hoggy.


----------

